# Barcellona - Liverpool: 1 maggio 2019 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Barcellona - Liverpool, seconda semifinale di Champions League 2018/2019. Praticamente, una finale anticipata. Si gioca mercoledì 1 maggio 2019 alle ore 21 al Camp Nou di Barcellona.

Dove vedere Barcellona - Liverpool in tv?

Diretta in chiaro sulla Rai ed in abbonamento su Sky.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Liverpool, seconda semifinale di Champions League 2018/2019. Praticamente, una finale anticipata. Si gioca mercoledì 1 maggio 2019 alle ore 21 al Camp Nou di Barcellona.
> 
> Dove vedere Barcellona - Liverpool in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Liverpool, seconda semifinale di Champions League 2018/2019. Praticamente, una finale anticipata. Si gioca mercoledì 1 maggio 2019 alle ore 21 al Camp Nou di Barcellona.
> 
> Dove vedere Barcellona - Liverpool in tv?
> 
> ...



Non so proprio come finirà,il Liverpool potrebbe avere la testa al campionato (che perderà) ma con le ripartenze paurose che fanno,nelle praterie del camp nou...


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Liverpool, seconda semifinale di Champions League 2018/2019. Praticamente, una finale anticipata. Si gioca mercoledì 1 maggio 2019 alle ore 21 al Camp Nou di Barcellona.
> 
> Dove vedere Barcellona - Liverpool in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Liverpool, seconda semifinale di Champions League 2018/2019. Praticamente, una finale anticipata. Si gioca mercoledì 1 maggio 2019 alle ore 21 al Camp Nou di Barcellona.
> 
> Dove vedere Barcellona - Liverpool in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2019)

Forza liverpool.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Liverpool, seconda semifinale di Champions League 2018/2019. Praticamente, una finale anticipata. Si gioca mercoledì 1 maggio 2019 alle ore 21 al Camp Nou di Barcellona.
> 
> Dove vedere Barcellona - Liverpool in tv?
> 
> ...



una finale in semifinale, sara una gran bella partita


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

*Ufficiali

Barcellona: Ter Stegen, Sergi Roberto, Piquè, Lenglet, Jordi Alba; Rakitic, Vidal, Sergio Busquets; Coutinho, Suarez, Messi

Liverpool: Alisson; Gomez, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; Milner, Fabinho, Wijnaldum; Keita; Salah, Mane*


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2019)

terrificante la formazione del Barca, Valverde si conferma l'Allegri di Spagna


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Barcellona: Ter Stegen, Sergi Roberto, Piquè, Lenglet, Jordi Alba; Rakitic, Vidal, Sergio Busquets; Coutinho, Suarez, Messi
> 
> Liverpool: Alisson; Gomez, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; Milner, Fabinho, Wijnaldum; Keita; Salah, Mane*



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Barcellona: Ter Stegen, Sergi Roberto, Piquè, Lenglet, Jordi Alba; Rakitic, Vidal, Sergio Busquets; Coutinho, Suarez, Messi
> 
> Liverpool: Alisson; Gomez, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; Milner, Fabinho, Wijnaldum; Keita; Salah, Mane*



Tifo per il meteorite


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

*Liverpool mai KO a Barcellona in quattro precedenti.*


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

Forza Liverpool!!!! Finale Liverpool-Ajax sarebbe fantastica!


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2019)

Perché il Liverpool gioca con il pigiama


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Sto Alisson pare la pantera rosa


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

tutti i giocatori del Barça sanno saltare l'avversario in dribbling. Tutti. Probabilmente anche il portiere...


----------



## wildfrank (1 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Forza liverpool.



Io pure, ste spagnole hanno stufato: speriamo sia l'anno buono di vedere altri alzare il "coppono".....


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Spettacolo Messi e Salah

Noi abbiamo Sugo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

Mai tiferò nella vita il Liverpool, dopo Istanbul. Ma che partita sta facendo Messi? Altro che Cristina... C'era anche un rigore per il Barcellona per fallo di mano di Matip, bisogna dirlo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> tutti i giocatori del Barça sanno saltare l'avversario in dribbling. Tutti. Probabilmente anche il portiere...



come i nostri no?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

Suarezzzzz! Gol!

Assist incredibile di Jordi Alba.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

Barca immeritatanente in vantaggio, gran gol di Suarez


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Barca immeritatanente in vantaggio, gran gol di Suarez



Immeritatamente? C'era pure un rigore per il Barcellona dai.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Sto adANI c'ha n'esaurimento...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto adANI c'ha n'esaurimento...



La sto guardando dalla Rai. Come mai? Che combina quel pirla?


----------



## uolfetto (1 Maggio 2019)

bel gol. sbaglio o suarez sembra stia mettendo su un po' di peso?


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

Ha segnato il 32enne Suarez


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Che asino sto Manè


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

stadio spettacolo
squadre spettacolo

registriamola e riguardiamola al posto di molan bologna va...


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

È totalmente un altro calcio.
Il Milan fa subbuteo al confronto


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2019)

Partita pazzesca.
E che giocatorone è diventato Robertson?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2019)

Ridicolo adani ancora col dente avvelenato con Allegri


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Maggio 2019)

Suarez moccica qualcuno stasera


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2019)

le partite di serie A (atalanta a parte) sembrano al rallentatore a confronto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ridicolo adani ancora col dente avvelenato con Allegri



adani proprio non ti va giù


----------



## rot-schwarz (1 Maggio 2019)

Bellissima partita
quando rivedremo il nostro Milan giocare a questi livelli?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (1 Maggio 2019)

bella partita , per me il liverpool segnera' 1 gol
ma sbaglio o nessuna delle 4 in semifinale ha qualche "falegname" a centrocampo ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2019)

Ogni volta che vedo Robertson e Jordi Alba come buttano in avanti la palla e corrono mi immagino Rodriguez al loro posto e mi deprimo. 

La velocita é assolutamente indispensabile per un laterale sinistro nel calcio d'oggi.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Maggio 2019)

Mirabelli con i soldi di Salah ha preso Silva... comunque squadre su altro livello, sia a livello tecnico, fisico e mentalità dei giocatori e degli allenatori, palla sempre avanti e atteggiamento per fare goal.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

se quelli del barca avessero lo stesso trattamento di romagnoli nelle proteste, finirebbero sempre in 8


----------



## Zlatan87 (1 Maggio 2019)

Il gioco del Liverpool mi piace un sacco... passaggio e smarcamento immediato, possibilmente in avanti... in ogni caso si porta via l uomo... in Italia troppi troppi passaggi all indietro... e il nostro mitico allenatore in questo è maestro...


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

*2-0 Messi*


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2019)

*Messi*!


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2019)

partita pazzesca di entrambe le squadre, ma a questo punto se il Liverpool non segna è messo male


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

Ha segnato il 32enne Lionel Messi.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ha segnato il 32enne Lionel Messi.


'sto giovanotto promette bene...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

che culo però sti qua... non meritano il 2-0


----------



## sette (1 Maggio 2019)

Uefalona, falli contro glieli fischiano a favore


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2019)

Messi ogni volta che va in dribbling è pura magia per gli occhi. Mai nessuno come lui


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2019)

ma che gol ha fatto ?


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

*Gol pazzesco di Messi

3-0*


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2019)

*Madonna che goal*


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2019)

Che gol


----------



## ispanicojon7 (1 Maggio 2019)

che gol messi... cristiano ronaldo who ?


----------



## Solo (1 Maggio 2019)

Minchia.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2019)

uhhhhh


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2019)

Noi abbiamo il turco...


----------



## Schism75 (1 Maggio 2019)

Giocatore irripetibile


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2019)

Quasi ai livelli di Calhanoglu, dai


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

Ha segnato ancora un 32enne, e ogni volta che succede è come una pugnalata per Gazidis.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2019)

Salah palo incredibile


----------



## ispanicojon7 (1 Maggio 2019)

gol fatto su punizione centrale al portiere piu forte al mondo da oltre 30 metri..


----------



## chicagousait (1 Maggio 2019)

Madonna che gol


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2019)

cosa si mangia il liverpool


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2019)

Liverpool a pezzi.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2019)

Sarà una grande finale Ajax-Barcellona...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

Madonna come godo. Liverpool di m.

Messi è il numero 1 al mondo. Mamma mia.... Questo fa l'ala, il centrocampista, il regista, l'attaccante. È il calciatore totale.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2019)

Risultato pesante per il Liverpool, ma quando Messi fa ste cose che vuoi dire agli avversari?


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Maggio 2019)

Quello di messi rischia di non essere il calcio di punizione più bello che io abbia mai visto. Mamma mia...


----------



## Zlatan87 (1 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> gol fatto su punizione centrale al portiere piu forte al mondo da oltre 30 metri..



Un po come il turco10


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Risultato pesante per il Liverpool, ma quando Messi fa ste cose che vuoi dire agli avversari?



Alla fine è vero. Puoi avere schemi etc. Ma quando uno fa la prestazione che ha fatto Messi, c'è poco da fare. Comunque è sempre uno spettacolo per gli occhi vederlo giocare. Per me lui è IL CALCIO. Cioè CR7 in confronto sembra una pippa, il che è tutto dire.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gol pazzesco di Messi
> 
> 3-0*


Campionissimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2019)

Boateng rischia di diventare campione d'Europa lol


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2019)

Il Barça è solo ed esclusivamente Messi, hanno fatto catenaccio per 80 minuti.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarà una grande finale Ajax-Barcellona...


E da lassù, il Quattordici dedicherà la Chesterfield numero ventuno della giornata.


----------



## fra29 (1 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi, Ronaldo è stato devastante, una macchina, forse tra le 3 punte più forte di tutti i tempi, probabilmente la più decisiva.. Ma Messi ragazzi, questo è altra cosa..
Ingiocabile.. 
È il calcio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Barça è solo ed esclusivamente Messi, hanno fatto catenaccio per 80 minuti.



Ma cosa dici? Il primo tempo ha giocato bene il Barcellona, il secondo si è difeso, ma tutto tranne catenaccio.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Ronaldo è stato devastante, una macchina, forse tra le 3 punte più forte di tutti i tempi, probabilmente la più decisiva.. Ma Messi ragazzi, questo è altra cosa..
> Ingiocabile..
> È il calcio.



Ronaldo fuori dai giochi e Messi verso la finale...


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Ma quanto è scarso sto Dembelè?!

Solito bidone da Dortmund


----------



## ispanicojon7 (1 Maggio 2019)

dembele'...


----------



## Schism75 (1 Maggio 2019)

Che infelice che è Dembele. Ha solo velocità, tecnicamente osceno


----------



## Pit96 (1 Maggio 2019)

Messi... mamma mia...

Dembelè sprecone


----------



## Lambro (1 Maggio 2019)

Peccato per i reds che non meritavano assolutamente, clamorose le occasioni avute con MAnè nel primo tempo e Salah nel secondo, ma in ogni caso tiri pericolosi e belle azioni.
Il Barca ha fatto meno tutto sommato, ma cmq sempre sul pezzo ed un grande Messi nella ripresa.


----------



## 6milan (1 Maggio 2019)

Ma dembele che Pippa é? Messi é di un altro pianeta é il più forte di tutti


----------



## 1972 (1 Maggio 2019)

comunque i sudditi della regina non tirano mai in porta rispetto alla mole di gioco svolta.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Barça è solo ed esclusivamente Messi, hanno fatto catenaccio per 80 minuti.



se vabbè, se questo è catenaccio, non hai mai visto una partita del milan di gattuso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Peccato per i reds che non meritavano assolutamente, clamorose le occasioni avute con MAnè nel primo tempo e Salah nel secondo, ma in ogni caso tiri pericolosi e belle azioni.
> Il Barca ha fatto meno tutto sommato, ma cmq sempre sul pezzo ed un grande Messi nella ripresa.



Il gol importante lo ha sbagliato Mane, perché erano ancora 1 a 0 Barca. Il palo clamoroso di Salah è stato preso già sul 3 a 0 per i Catalani. È vero che quel gol avrebbe fatto la differenza, ma ormai la partita era già chiusa. Dembelé si divora invece il 4 a 0 in maniera a dir poco vergognosa.


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici? Il primo tempo ha giocato bene il Barcellona, il secondo si è difeso, ma tutto tranne catenaccio.



Ha praticamente attaccato tutto il tempo il Liverpool, dai. Il Barça ha segnato tutti e tre i gol con giocate individuali (la prima di Jordi Alba, le altre due di Messi), due nate da ripartenze ed una su punizione. A livello di gioco è stato il Liverpool ad imporre il proprio.


----------



## alcyppa (1 Maggio 2019)

Sarà divertente vedere il Barcellona tra qualche anno senza Messi...

Che giocatore stratosferico.


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è scarso sto Dembelè?!
> 
> Solito bidone da Dortmund


Sto ancora ridendo per l'ultima azione... Ci vorrebbe uno speciale di "Fenomeni parastatali"!


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

-liverpool merita divincere ma perde 3-0

- messi vs. CR7 sfida improponibile, cristina in crisi di nervi per il 6o pallone d'oro a messi lo vorrei vedere

- dembele domani accostato al milan quotato 1.10


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se vabbè, se questo è catenaccio, non hai mai visto una partita del milan di gattuso.



O una della sua Juve a sto punto. Lo dico senza provocare sia chiaro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ha praticamente attaccato tutto il tempo il Liverpool, dai. Il Barça ha segnato tutti e tre i gol con giocate individuali (la prima di Jordi Alba, le altre due di Messi), due nate da ripartenze ed una su punizione. A livello di gioco è stato il Liverpool ad imporre il proprio.



Il primo tempo no. È stato equilibrato e nessuno ha prevalso sull'altro come gioco. Il secondo è vero. Però tra il dire questo e dire che il barca ha fatto catenaccio ce ne passa eh.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Maggio 2019)

Non so chi possa fermare Messi quest'anno. Spero che la favola Ajax duri fino in fondo

Dembele è di una stupidità disarmante comunquw


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il primo tempo no. È stato equilibrato e nessuno ha prevalso sull'altro come gioco. Il secondo è vero. Però tra il dire questo e dire che il barca ha fatto catenaccio ce ne passa eh.



Magari catenaccio è esagerato, ma negare che il Barça abbia adottato un approccio attendista è assurdo. Parliamoci chiaro: senza Messi sto Barça non arrivava manco ai quarti di finale.


----------



## 6milan (1 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Barça è solo ed esclusivamente Messi, hanno fatto catenaccio per 80 minuti.



Ahahahahah sicuro di aver visto la partita di stasera?


----------



## 6milan (1 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Magari catenaccio è esagerato, ma negare che il Barça abbia adottato un approccio attendista è assurdo. Parliamoci chiaro: senza Messi sto Barça non arrivava manco ai quarti di finale.



Praticamente come la juve in Italia senza arbitri


----------



## kekkopot (1 Maggio 2019)

Dembelè è una roba oscena. Ma quanto l'hanno pagato sto bidone?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Magari catenaccio è esagerato, ma negare che il Barça abbia adottato un approccio attendista è assurdo. Parliamoci chiaro: senza Messi sto Barça non arrivava manco ai quarti di finale.



E chi ha detto questo? Non sono parole che ho usato io. Ho solamente contraddetto il tuo discorso sul catenaccio e basta. Poi ripeto; Il primo tempo è stato giocato alla pari. Il secondo è come dici tu. Il Liverpool ha giocato meglio, era padrone del gioco, ma Messi ha fatto la differenza. Sul resto concordo. Senza Messi sono una squadra normalissima, nulla di esagerato. Leo però è un alieno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dembelè è una roba oscena. Ma quanto l'hanno pagato sto bidone?



Onestamente ci andrei calmo con questi giudizi. Per me sto ragazzo è molto forte. Me lo ricordo a Dortmund. Non si puo' definire bidone un calciatore solo perché sbaglia un gol.


----------



## kekkopot (1 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Onestamente ci andrei calmo con questi giudizi. Per me sto ragazzo è molto forte. Me lo ricordo a Dortmund. Non si puo' definire bidone un calciatore solo perché sbaglia un gol.


Ma ne ha sbagliati 2 nel giro di 5 minuti di cui 1 scandaloso. Roba che manco la fusione di Robinho e Niang 
Poi tra l'altro manco a dire che avesse il fiato corto per la partita giocata... era entrato da 10 minuti


----------



## 6milan (1 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> E chi ha detto questo? Non sono parole che ho usato io. Ho solamente contraddetto il tuo discorso sul catenaccio e basta. Poi ripeto; Il primo tempo è stato giocato alla pari. Il secondo è come dici tu. Il Liverpool ha giocato meglio, era padrone del gioco, ma Messi ha fatto la differenza. Sul resto concordo. Senza Messi sono una squadra normalissima, nulla di esagerato. Leo però è un alieno.



Leo é veramente un alieno, quel giocatore che in una giocata ti cambia la partita. Però nn puoi negare che anche gli altri giocano bene, sempre con massimo 3 tocchi, assolutamente tra le prime 4 d'Europa. Poi ogni partita é a sé, l'anno scorso in casa furono mostruosi poi persero a Roma. L'anno prima nn riuscirono neanche a fare un gol alla juve e messi in tutte le partite giocava.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sarà divertente vedere il Barcellona tra qualche anno senza Messi...
> 
> Che giocatore stratosferico.



Come il real senza Ronaldo.... c’è un però purtroppo per tutti noi, real e barca spendono, vogliono dominare sempre e per questo saranno sempre le top.
Purtroppo.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Maggio 2019)

Leo smettila di copiare le punizioni dal turco, grazie


----------



## odasensei (1 Maggio 2019)

Peccato per Salah, il Liverpool il gol lo meritava 
Messi vabbè, ormai inutile parlarne


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Leo é veramente un alieno, quel giocatore che in una giocata ti cambia la partita. Però nn puoi negare che anche gli altri giocano bene, sempre con massimo 3 tocchi, assolutamente tra le prime 4 d'Europa. Poi ogni partita é a sé, l'anno scorso in casa furono mostruosi poi persero a Roma. L'anno prima nn riuscirono neanche a fare un gol alla juve e messi in tutte le partite giocava.



Non capisco come si possa criticare il Barcellona, poi dire che fanno catenaccio è davvero strano...
È una grande squadra con un alieno davanti.


----------



## 6milan (1 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non capisco come si possa criticare il Barcellona, poi dire che fanno catenaccio è davvero strano...
> È una grande squadra con un alieno davanti.



Ma infatti nn lho criticato io anzi


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Magari catenaccio è esagerato, ma negare che il Barça abbia adottato un approccio attendista è assurdo. Parliamoci chiaro: senza Messi sto Barça non arrivava manco ai quarti di finale.



questi hanno speso 300 milioni per coutinho e dembele. no dico....

poi criticano leonardo che ne ha spesi 100 per casti, laxalt, piatek e paquetà.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non capisco come si possa criticare il Barcellona, poi dire che fanno catenaccio è davvero strano...
> È una grande squadra con un alieno davanti.



Io non ho criticato il Barca. Ho detto che senza messi sono una squadra normale. Nel senso che sono forti eh, ma non imbattibili. L'ago della bilancia è Leo. Io stravedo da una vita per lui. Per me è il più forte di tutti i tempi, giusto per dire.


----------



## fra29 (1 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sarà divertente vedere il Barcellona tra qualche anno senza Messi...
> 
> Che giocatore stratosferico.



Intanto hanno messo nel motore Arthur, De Jong e De Ligt..


----------



## kekkopot (1 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questi hanno speso 300 milioni per coutinho e dembele. no dico....
> 
> poi criticano leonardo che ne ha spesi 100 per casti, laxalt, piatek e paquetà.


I Dirigenti del Dortmund quando hanno incassato l'assegno per Dembelè l'hanno accompagnato al Camp Nou e se ne sono andati spernacchiando verso i dirigenti del Barca


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2019)

Dembele un vero cessazzo.

Robertson ad oggi, è il miglior terzino sinistro insieme a Marcelo.


----------



## odasensei (1 Maggio 2019)

Il Barca stasera ha giocato male dai, sticazzi del 3 a 0, la partita l'ha vinta Messi
Se fosse entrato almeno il palo di Salah il ritorno sarebbe stato più accessibile per il Liverpool 
Assurdo criticare Dembelè per degli errori a 3 minuti dal suo ingresso, come se fosse facile entrare in partite del genere a tempo scaduto


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questi hanno speso 300 milioni per coutinho e dembele. no dico....
> 
> poi criticano leonardo che ne ha spesi 100 per casti, laxalt, piatek e paquetà.



Coutinho, sebbene non valga assolutamente la cifra sborsata, è l’unico che salverei.
Questo non toglie che il Barça in questi ha fatto la collezione di fail su mercato (Andre Gomes, Alcacer, Aleix Vidal, Semedo, Paulinho).


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Ma infatti nn lho criticato io anzi



No figurati lo dicevo che mi sembra assurdo parlare di catenaccio


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questi hanno speso 300 milioni per coutinho e dembele. no dico....
> 
> poi criticano leonardo che ne ha spesi 100 per casti, laxalt, piatek e paquetà.


Sono anni che spendono malissimo.
3 anni fa 65 milioni per andre gomes 
Poi come dici tu 300 milioni per un mediocre e il solito giovane miracolato 
Per non parlare di malcom preso tanto per prenderlo



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non ho criticato il Barca. Ho detto che senza messi sono una squadra normale. Nel senso che sono forti eh, ma non imbattibili. L'ago della bilancia è Leo. Io stravedo da una vita per lui. Per me è il più forte di tutti i tempi, giusto per dire.



Parlavo in generale. Ho capito perfettamente il tuo discorso


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Il Barca stasera ha giocato male dai, sticazzi del 3 a 0, la partita l'ha vinta Messi
> Se fosse entrato almeno il palo di Salah il ritorno sarebbe stato più accessibile per il Liverpool
> Assurdo criticare Dembelè per degli errori a 3 minuti dal suo ingresso, come se fosse facile entrare in partite del genere a tempo scaduto



Dembele sta facendo schifo da quando è a Barcellona 
150 milioni per mezza stagione buona. Leggevo che il Barça non sa come disfarsene


----------



## odasensei (1 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questi hanno speso 300 milioni per coutinho e dembele. no dico....
> 
> poi criticano leonardo che ne ha spesi 100 per casti, laxalt, piatek e paquetà.



300 milioni del Barca sono come 100 nostri 
Strano poi che tutti escano i flop di Dembelè e Continho e nessuno nomini Arthur pagato 30 milioni, altro che Paquetà


----------



## odasensei (1 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dembele sta facendo schifo da quando è a Barcellona
> 150 milioni per mezza stagione buona. Leggevo che il Barça non sa come disfarsene



Dembelè quest'anno non ha fatto proprio schifo, che poi sia stato strapagato è un altro discorso


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dembele sta facendo schifo da quando è a Barcellona
> 150 milioni per mezza stagione buona. Leggevo che il Barça non sa come disfarsene



un paio di infortuni gli hanno rovinato la stagione, fino a gennaio aveva fatto benissimo. sospenderei il giudizio fino a quando non fa un'annata regolare senza intoppi, secondo me peggio Coutinho perchè è un giocatore fatto e finito e ti aspetti da lui un rendimento da world class player


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Dembelè quest'anno non ha fatto proprio schifo, che poi sia stato strapagato è un altro discorso





Snake ha scritto:


> un paio di infortuni gli hanno rovinato la stagione, fino a gennaio aveva fatto benissimo. sospenderei il giudizio fino a quando non fa un'annata regolare senza intoppi, secondo me peggio Coutinho perchè è un giocatore fatto e finito e ti aspetti da lui un rendimento da world class player


Il Barcellona è pentita su dembele. Pagato 150 milioni per un rendimento minimo? Oggi è un fallimento secondo me. Vedremo se si riscatterà.
Coutinho è uno di quei classici giocatori che godono di stima senza apparente motivo. World class player non lo è stato mai e mai lo sarà. Il calcio di oggi è folle, è difficile ormai vedere veramente chi merita e chi no


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> un paio di infortuni gli hanno rovinato la stagione, fino a gennaio aveva fatto benissimo. sospenderei il giudizio fino a quando non fa un'annata regolare senza intoppi, secondo me peggio Coutinho perchè è un giocatore fatto e finito e ti aspetti da lui un rendimento da world class player



Dembele però ha anche grossi problemi caratteriali...


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> 300 milioni del Barca sono come 100 nostri
> Strano poi che tutti escano i flop di Dembelè e Continho e nessuno nomini Arthur pagato 30 milioni, altro che Paquetà



Paqueta non mi sembra stia facendo male e dovresti considerare che arthur e paqueta sono stati inseriti in 2 contesti completamente diversi. Nel barca di oggi è troppo facile


----------



## Cataldinho (2 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Barça è solo ed esclusivamente Messi, hanno fatto catenaccio per 80 minuti.



Sei serio? 
Io di pullman davanti alla porta stile acciughina allegri non ne ho visti.
Sicuramente nel secondo tempo sono stati un po più attendisti, adattandosi un po all'avversario e sfruttando le ripartenze, ma definirlo catenaccio mi sembra un tantino esagerato.


----------



## Goro (2 Maggio 2019)

Stasera ho visto IL CALCIO, roba che da queste parti forse non vedremo mai più


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Sei serio?



Sarà inebriato dal grande gioco del nostro allegri 
Scherzo


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Sei serio?



Nì 
L’ho detto anche prima: catenaccio magari è esagerato, ma il Barça stasera ha avuto un atteggiamento per lo più attendista e la partita l’ha fatta nettamente il Liverpool. I gol dei catalani alla fine sono nati da tre giocate individuali e non da una manovra ragionata.


----------



## Cataldinho (2 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nì
> L’ho detto anche prima: catenaccio magari è esagerato, ma il Barça stasera ha avuto un atteggiamento per lo più attendista e la partita l’ha fatta nettamente il Liverpool. I gol dei catalani alla fine sono nati da tre giocate individuali e non da una manovra ragionata.



Ah ok visto così, ti do ragione, almeno per quanto riguarda il secondo tempo.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona è pentita su dembele. Pagato 150 milioni per un rendimento minimo? Oggi è un fallimento secondo me. Vedremo se si riscatterà.
> Coutinho è uno di quei classici giocatori che godono di stima senza apparente motivo. World class player non lo è stato mai e mai lo sarà. Il calcio di oggi è folle, è difficile ormai vedere veramente chi merita e chi no



è chiaro che è un fallimento ad oggi ma ha 21 anni, 150 mil è un investimento soprattutto per il futuro. 

Coutinho in premier se non era il miglior giocatore del campionato poco ci mancava, probabilmente è stato un bluff come tanti altri giocatori che con Klopp sembrano più forti di quel che sono realmente.


----------



## Heaven (2 Maggio 2019)

Messi ormai non fa notizia, il goal sbagliato da Salah peserà come un macigno.

Sarebbe una bella finale Ajax - Barcelona, i ragazzini contro il più forte di sempre


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> è chiaro che è un fallimento ad oggi ma ha 21 anni, 150 mil è un investimento soprattutto per il futuro.
> 
> Coutinho in premier se non era il miglior giocatore del campionato poco ci mancava, probabilmente è stato un bluff come tanti altri giocatori che con Klopp sembrano più forti di quel che sono realmente.


A 21 anni, avendo dimostrato nulla, pagarlo 150 milioni è roba da interdizione secondo me.

Anche vardy e mahrez sono stati i migliori della premier e poi si è visto...bisogna fare scelte giuste a certi livelli
La verità è che il Barcellona dopo la cessione di neymar non ci ha capito più nulla perché è caduta in un loop in cui doveva dimostrare di averlo ancora grosso..


----------



## Pitermilanista (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Liverpool, seconda semifinale di Champions League 2018/2019. Praticamente, una finale anticipata. Si gioca mercoledì 1 maggio 2019 alle ore 21 al Camp Nou di Barcellona.
> 
> Dove vedere Barcellona - Liverpool in tv?
> 
> ...



Lavoro clamoroso di Klopp. In tre anni ha portato una squadra da sesto posto in Premier a dominare in casa del Barcellona in una semi di Champions. Il risultato è relativo e bugiardo in questo caso, ieri sera il Liverpool avrebbe vinto contro qualsiasi altra squadra al mondo, incluso l'Ajax.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Maggio 2019)

Ieri partita bellissima, peccato per il risultato. Il Liverpool non meritava di perdere così. Messi straordinario

Dembelé si è divorato un gol clamoroso, ma non lo giudicherei per questo. Anche Mané e Salah hanno sbagliato gol facili, non per questo sono scarsoni


----------



## Love (2 Maggio 2019)

Messi ieri sera ha dimostrato una volta per tutte di essere dopo Maradona o con Maradona il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi...ma poi...600gol in 681partite...ma di cosa parliamo...è un alieno.


----------



## sunburn (2 Maggio 2019)

Ieri sera ho fatto un riflessione sulla meravigliosa follia della Champions. Nelle discussioni su cosa serva per vincerla ci sono varie opinioni:
"Servono i campioni"-->Psg fuori agli ottavi, Ronaldo fuori ai quarti
"No, serve il giuoco"--->Liverpool asfaltato. Ingiustamente, ma asfaltato.
"Non capite niente, servono i campioni e il giuoco" --->City fuori ai quarti.

Alla fine, cosa serve per vincere la Champions? BOH! Non sono uno che vive nel passato(anzi!), ma se ci riflettete quello che abbiamo visto e vinto noi milanisti è un qualcosa di pazzesco.

A parte questo, vedere la Champions ti riconcilia con il calcio. Penso di non esagerare se dico che in questo momento la differenza tra il livello del calcio italiano e quello che si vede in Champions è la stessa che c'è tra il campionato italiano di basket e la NBA.


----------



## PM3 (2 Maggio 2019)

Due semifinali degne di questo nome.
Questo è il calcio.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ho fatto un riflessione sulla meravigliosa follia della Champions. Nelle discussioni su cosa serva per vincerla ci sono varie opinioni:
> "Servono i campioni"-->Psg fuori agli ottavi, Ronaldo fuori ai quarti
> "No, serve il giuoco"--->Liverpool asfaltato. Ingiustamente, ma asfaltato.
> "Non capite niente, servono i campioni e il giuoco" --->City fuori ai quarti.
> ...



Quoto ogni cosa,nello specifico penso che la distanza che c'è tra il Milan e certi livelli é la stessa che c'è tra il Bologna e un piazzamento in Champions,ad oggi e chissà per quanti anni.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2019)




----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> *300 milioni del Barca sono come 100 nostri*
> Strano poi che tutti escano i flop di Dembelè e Continho e nessuno nomini Arthur pagato 30 milioni, altro che Paquetà



si ma cosa c'entra questo, allora perchè hanno più soldi sono furbi a bruciarli? mah


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Messi ormai non fa notizia, il goal sbagliato da Salah peserà come un macigno.
> 
> Sarebbe una bella finale Ajax - Barcelona, i ragazzini contro il più forte di sempre



il palo di salah vale il rigore di aguero col tottenham. sarà pesantissimo


----------



## odasensei (2 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Paqueta non mi sembra stia facendo male e dovresti considerare che arthur e paqueta sono stati inseriti in 2 contesti completamente diversi. Nel barca di oggi è troppo facile



Semmai più difficile nel Barca, visto che da subito devi fare la differenza, al contrario di Paquetà che per ora non ha fatto chissà quali grandi prestazioni
Arthur appena arrivato s'è subito imposto, in un calcio diverso da quello a cui era abituato e s'è preso la titolarità ed il futuro del club, alla faccia del facile


----------



## odasensei (2 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma cosa c'entra questo, allora perchè hanno più soldi sono furbi a bruciarli? mah



Non sono furbi a bruciarli ma possono permetterselo
Infatti loro con 300 milioni bruciati hanno 2 campionati ed una finale di Champions, noi con 100 cosa abbiamo?
Che poi il Barca negli ultimi 10 anni i soldi li ha spesso bruciati per acquisti no sense e hanno comunque riempito la bacheca


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Non sono furbi a bruciarli ma possono permetterselo
> Infatti loro con 300 milioni bruciati hanno 2 campionati ed una finale di Champions, noi con 100 cosa abbiamo?
> Che poi il Barca negli ultimi 10 anni i soldi li ha spesso bruciati per acquisti no sense e hanno comunque riempito la bacheca



va be questo discorso non lo condivido proprio. è come far una gara F1 contro fiat duna. complimenti al pilota vittorioso che si ferma al bar, tanto può permetterselo perchè vince


----------



## odasensei (2 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be questo discorso non lo condivido proprio. è come far una gara F1 contro fiat duna. complimenti al pilota vittorioso che si ferma al bar, tanto può permetterselo perchè vince



Ma sei te che hai tirato fuori il paragone tra i soldi spesi dal Barca e quelli di Leonardo, è un paragone senza senso dal principio


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2019)

Se ieri si toglieva la maglia al barca nessuno avrebbe capito che quello era un gioco da Barcellona

Il vecchio barca aveva un baricentro altissimo, dove la prima priorità era il recupero altissimo e immediato della palla, per poi stordirlo con un possesso
Palla orizzontale fino a stordirlo 

Il Barcellona di ieri ha dimostrato che può fare calcio anche in altro modo, squadra che non USA più il pressing ultra offensivo ma si ritira x poi colpire in pochissimi passaggi.

Forse solo a me ieri il Liverpool ha ricordato il nostro Milan, squadra lenta con l'ossessiva ripartenza dal portiere,con mille passaggini che non solo non portano a nulla ,ma permettono anche in caso di perdita palla( perche se si devono fare 10000 passaggini la palla la perdi prima o poi)di ripartenza letali

Chi l'avrebbe detto che il Barca poteva essere un cosi bravo camaleonte,sono passati da un possesso palla spasmodico,ad attaccare la porta con 3 passaggi..complimenti


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se ieri si toglieva la maglia al barca nessuno avrebbe capito che quello era un gioco da Barcellona
> 
> Il vecchio barca aveva un baricentro altissimo, dove la prima priorità era il recupero altissimo e immediato della palla, per poi stordirlo con un possesso
> Palla orizzontale fino a stordirlo
> ...



Ha cambiato modo di giocare, ma quanto hai tali fenomeni, alla fine vinci.

Cambia solo il modo in cui arrivi dalla tua area a quella avversaria, ma sono soltanto dettagli.

In fondo, grandi giocatori + Messi, e hai già vinto.


----------



## iceman. (2 Maggio 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se ieri si toglieva la maglia al barca nessuno avrebbe capito che quello era un gioco da Barcellona
> 
> Il vecchio barca aveva un baricentro altissimo, dove la prima priorità era il recupero altissimo e immediato della palla, per poi stordirlo con un possesso
> Palla orizzontale fino a stordirlo
> ...



Paragonare questo liverpool al milan attuale è alquanto discutibile, ieri il liverpool si è mangiato 2-3 gol.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha cambiato modo di giocare, ma quanto hai tali fenomeni, alla fine vinci.
> 
> Cambia solo il modo in cui arrivi dalla tua area a quella avversaria, ma sono soltanto dettagli.
> 
> In fondo, grandi giocatori + Messi, e hai già vinto.


 a dimostrazione che con i giocatori giusti..e con un mister che non fa danni il risultati possono essere gli stessi..noi ne abbiamo avuto conferma quando siamo passati da sacchi a capello

P.si il calcio verticale e sempre più bello da vedere di quello orizzontale


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Paragonare questo liverpool al milan attuale è alquanto discutibile, ieri il liverpool si è mangiato 2-3 gol.


 come concetti siamo li ..poi sicuramente hanno giocatori più forti dei nostri che aiuta, ma ieri 90% delle volte hanno attaccato una difesa schierata( come facciamo noi ) diventa difficile x chi attacca,ma facile per chi recuperata palla si trova poi praterie davanti... guarda che a noi succede la stessa cosa

Ieri il Barcellona ha dato una lezione di tattica impressionante oltre che tecnica..


----------



## Heaven (2 Maggio 2019)

Il barça è una squadra con grandi nomi ma costruita male negli ultimi anni, è solo grazie a Messi se ormai sono i favoriti per la Champions. Io resto convinto che la Juventus fosse la squadra migliore quest’anno, per distacco, e acciughina gli ha fatto perdere l’occasione del secolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> come concetti siamo li ..poi sicuramente hanno giocatori più forti dei nostri che aiuta, ma ieri 90% delle volte hanno attaccato una difesa schierata( come facciamo noi ) diventa difficile x chi attacca,ma facile per chi recuperata palla si trova poi praterie davanti... guarda che a noi succede la stessa cosa
> 
> Ieri il Barcellona ha dato una lezione di tattica impressionante oltre che tecnica..



Il Liverpool si muove a memoria, chi è senza palla offre sempre soluzioni ai compagni e i giocatori hanno la personalità per giocare al camp nou senza paura, quando attacca porta in area sempre almeno 3 uomini e 1-2 appena fuori...

Che poi Klopp sia perdente nel DNA e probabilmente resterà a secco pure quest'anno è un discorso diverso (vincere è diverso da giocare bene) ma il Liverpool gioca un calcio anni luce dal nostro dove tutti ricevono palla sui piedi e i movimenti sono inesistenti e in area di solito abbiamo un giocatore in mezzo a 4 difensori..


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool si muove a memoria, chi è senza palla offre sempre soluzioni ai compagni e i giocatori hanno la personalità per giocare al camp nou senza paura, quando attacca porta in area sempre almeno 3 uomini e 1-2 appena fuori...
> 
> Che poi Klopp sia perdente nel DNA e probabilmente resterà a secco pure quest'anno è un discorso diverso (vincere è diverso da giocare bene) ma il Liverpool gioca un calcio anni luce dal nostro dove tutti ricevono palla sui piedi e i movimenti sono inesistenti e in area di solito abbiamo un giocatore in mezzo a 4 difensori..



Quello che dici è condivisibile,ma per fare questo hanno bisogno di spazio ..ieri il Barcellona non gli e lo ha concesso,questo significa aver tolto ossigeno a salah e mane 
Che hanno bisogno di spazio x rendere al massimo,il Barcellona la partita l'ha vinta prima tatticamente e poi li ammazzati con pochi passaggi verticali 

Che poi sono anni luci avanti a noi siamo d'accordo..


----------



## odasensei (2 Maggio 2019)

Ma quale lezione, se il Liverpool ieri avesse avuto Messi avrebbe stravinto
Semmai la lezione la stavano dando loro al Barca, che fino all'ingresso di Semedo non riusciva neanche ad uscire dalla proprio metà campo, una cosa mai vista al Camp Nou
Klopp perdente


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è condivisibile,ma per fare questo hanno bisogno di spazio ..ieri il Barcellona non gli e lo ha concesso,questo significa aver tolto ossigeno a salah e mane
> Che hanno bisogno di spazio x rendere al massimo,il Barcellona la partita l'ha vinta prima tatticamente e poi li ammazzati con pochi passaggi verticali
> 
> Che poi sono anni luci avanti a noi siamo d'accordo..



Il Barca l'ha vinta coi singoli:
primo gol Suarez fa un movimento perfetto e brucia 2 difensori, la palla arriva col contagiri
secondo gol di nuovo Suarez perfetto, e Messi a rimorchio
terzo gol nemmeno da commentare

Nel mezzo ha giocato solo il Liverpool..e si sono anche mangiati 2 gol clamorosi con Manè e Salah..

Quest'anno il Barca vincerà la champions come la vincemmo noi ad Atene, perché ha i giocatori più forti in grado di tirare fuori sempre la giocata decisiva

Comunque se ieri finiva 3-1 non ero mica tanto sicuro che ad Anfield ci andassero in gita..col 3-0 onestamente, è durissima ribaltarla..

Un vero peccato perché secondo me Liverpool-Ajax sarebbe stata una finale aperta e molto interessante..il Barca invece si mangerà i ragazzini in un sol boccone


----------



## fra29 (2 Maggio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Il barça è una squadra con grandi nomi ma costruita male negli ultimi anni, è solo grazie a Messi se ormai sono i favoriti per la Champions. Io resto convinto che la Juventus fosse la squadra migliore quest’anno, per distacco, e acciughina gli ha fatto perdere l’occasione del secolo.



Anche perché il prossimo anno si trovano:
- solito Barca + De Ligt e De Jong
- Bayern (nuovo ciclo)
- PSG e City (chi prenderanno)
- Liverpool ulteriormente rinforzato (vedi Allison e Keita)
Ma soprattutto ci sarà il Real 2.0 di Zidane (si parla di nomi come Ericksen, Hazard, Mbappe e compagnia..)


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Maggio 2019)

Avete notizie di cr35 e del suo fegato all'idea che Messi metterà in bacheca il sesto pallone d'oro?


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2019)

sinceramente ieri non ho visto nessuna lezione del Barca, 3-0 bugiardo come pochi, non è nemmeno vero che non hanno concesso, io ricordo almeno 4 palle gol nitide sprecate dai reds che non sono poche in trasferta contro un Barca che gioca con assetto conservativo.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Semmai più difficile nel Barca, visto che da subito devi fare la differenza, al contrario di Paquetà che per ora non ha fatto chissà quali grandi prestazioni
> Arthur appena arrivato s'è subito imposto, in un calcio diverso da quello a cui era abituato e s'è preso la titolarità ed il futuro del club, alla faccia del facile


Sono convinto sia più difficile in una realtà con problemi che in una squadra dove tutto gira alle perfezione e sei aiutato da grandi campioni.
Ovvio che di base il giocatore deve essere pronto


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Lavoro clamoroso di Klopp. In tre anni ha portato una squadra da sesto posto in Premier a dominare in casa del Barcellona in una semi di Champions. Il risultato è relativo e bugiardo in questo caso, ieri sera il Liverpool avrebbe vinto contro qualsiasi altra squadra al mondo, incluso l'Ajax.



Io adoro klopp però in 3 anni rischia di non vincere nulla di nulla...e qualche soldino l’ha speso.
Alla fine conta vincere


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha cambiato modo di giocare, ma quanto hai tali fenomeni, alla fine vinci.
> 
> Cambia solo il modo in cui arrivi dalla tua area a quella avversaria, ma sono soltanto dettagli.
> 
> In fondo, grandi giocatori + Messi, e hai già vinto.


Non è proprio cosi, non vincono comunque dal 2015 e manco una finale da allora.
La CL è imprevedibile c’è poco da fare


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è proprio cosi, non vincono comunque dal 2015 e manco una finale da allora.
> La CL è imprevedibile c’è poco da fare



Non è che si puo' vincere ogni anno... penso che negli ultimi 15 anni qualcosina abbiano fatto;

Di certo son sempre partite tra le favorite, e partire tra le favorite significa che qualcosa hai fatto...

La CL è imprevedibile se fai schifo, se sei forte per 15 anni di fila, vedrai che qualcuna ne porti a casa.

Come capitato al Milan per 20 anni.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è che si puo' vincere ogni anno... penso che negli ultimi 15 anni qualcosina abbiano fatto;
> 
> Di certo son sempre partite tra le favorite, e partire tra le favorite significa che qualcosa hai fatto...
> 
> ...



Certo. Io dicevo che è riduttivo parlare di campioni e messi.
Però ci sono cicli e cicli. Il Barcellona prima di rijkaard aveva vinto una coppa e in Europa era zero.
Voi stessi prima di silvio non ne avete vinta una per 20 anni, il real per 30 anni e prima di ancelotti per 13 anni con degli squadroni non ne hanno vinta mezza..
Questo per dire che è veramente imprevedibile e dipende da tanti fattori


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo. Io dicevo che è riduttivo parlare di campioni e messi.
> Però ci sono cicli e cicli. Il Barcellona prima di rijkaard aveva vinto una coppa e in Europa era zero.
> Voi stessi prima di silvio non ne avete vinta una per 20 anni, il real per 30 anni e prima di ancelotti per 13 anni con degli squadroni non ne hanno vinta mezza..
> Questo per dire che è veramente imprevedibile e dipende da tanti fattori



Il Barcellona ha vinto quando ha "indovinato" Ronaldinho e poi Messi, e si è trovata due dei centrocampisti piu' forti della storia: Xavy e Iniesta.

E da qui ha costruito questo ciclo pazzesco.

Vero che serva fortuna, come in tutto, ma alla base sempre giocatori forti.

I cicli, quelli lunghi, li crei solo con i fuoriclasse, tutti i cicli recenti lo dimostrano.

Se hai giocatori "forti", agguanti la CL, solo se esplodono vulcani e un bel pò di fortuna.

Poi va beh, dipende molto e sopratutto dalla situazione economica del paese e del campionato in cui si gioca.

Voi siete abbastanza fortunati da questo punto di vista, siete la squadra più tifata d' Italia, se Paratici smette di fare scempi sul mercato avete tutto per stare a galla per i prossimi 10 anni e probabilmente prima o poi la vincerete pure.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha vinto quando ha "indovinato" Ronaldinho e poi Messi, e si è trovata due dei centrocampisti piu' forti della storia: Xavy e Iniesta.
> 
> E da qui ha costruito questo ciclo pazzesco.
> 
> ...



Lo scempio è allegri non paratici
La juve aveva tutto per vincerla quest’anno ma io lo sapevo da luglio che avremmo fatto pena perché allegri quella coppa non la vincerà mai. Noi siamo una bella macchina sportiva guidata da mr magoo
Squadre forti ne abbiamo avute, 9 finali non si fanno per caso ma poi per colpe nostre e mentalità e a sto punto qualche maledizione, ne abbiamo perse 7


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo scempio è allegri non paratici
> La juve aveva tutto per vincerla quest’anno ma io lo sapevo da luglio che avremmo fatto pena perché allegri quella coppa non la vincerà mai. Noi siamo una bella macchina sportiva guidata da mr magoo
> Squadre forti ne abbiamo avute, 9 finali non si fanno per caso ma poi per colpe nostre e mentalità e a sto punto qualche maledizione, ne abbiamo perse 7



Ma figurati, ma hai visto come giocano le big?

Ma secondo te, Bernardeschi, Matucoso, Emre il cane, Mangiuchic e compagnia, potranno mai anche solamente avvicinarsi alla velocità di gioco e di tecnica che abbiamo visto negli ultimi giorni? giammai.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, ma hai visto come giocano le big?
> 
> Ma secondo te, Bernardeschi, Matucoso, Emre il cane, Mangiuchic e compagnia, potranno mai anche solamente avvicinarsi alla velocità di gioco e di tecnica che abbiamo visto negli ultimi giorni? giammai.


Intanto 2 anni fa eravamo in finale e il Barcellona ci ha fatto 0 gol in 180 minuti..sai com’è
Togli allegri e vediamo
Ho visto come giocano le big e il psg è a casa agli ottavi, il supermega city fuori ai quarti, il real non è pervenuto...con un allenatore vero tranquillo che “matuicoso” non gioca più. Emre can è tutt’altro giocatore, poi mettilo nel contesto giusto...


----------

